# What are you shooting?



## strothershwacker (Mar 14, 2021)

I get a lot of trad questions all the time from guys that are considering picking up the struggle stick. They ask what poundage should I shoot, arrow spine, what weight broadhead, ect.... not knowing they've opened the bottomless box. Well, I'm 6'4" 235#'s. I shoot blah, blah blah... 
 SO I thought bout a thread where each of us can post such info to maybe help newbies on the learning curve by maybe seeing what works for others. Theres tons of info on this stuff, but I woulda loved to seen a list like this from guys I trusted when I started. How bout a simple list? 
1.Draw length
2.bow length 
3.bow weight
4.arrow length & spine
5.feild point/broadhead weight


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 15, 2021)

1. 29"
2. 65"
3.56#
4. 30&1/2" 60/65 Douglas Fir( selfbow-not centershot)
5. 160


----------



## splatek (Mar 15, 2021)

*1.* 30"
*2.* 60",62", and a 44"horsebow <-- benefit of these little bows is short end-to-end and long draw lengths
*3.* all in the 45-55# range
*4.* ±31" with everthing, 30" cut from the shop; 340-350 spine
*5.* 200

But @strothershwacker now you have to do the list, too, right?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 15, 2021)

1. 26.5"
2. 58"
3. 51# @ 28"
4. 27" GT 700
5. FP 175g BH 200g

The last 2 months I've been shoot my Super Shrew longbow. The last 4 years I've hunted with my Trad Tech ll with 45# limbs. I accidently found out that my Shrew like a GT 700 cut at 27 inches with 50 grain insert and 175 field point. FOC is around 21%. I shot through paper the other day just to see what kind of tear I had. At 7 yards I had a 3/4 inch tear horizonal. At 15 and 20 yards I had bullet holes. Total weight with field points is 400 grain and with my Grizzly broadheads it's 420 grains. We'll see how it goes this year with the Super Shrew Samurai.


----------



## Ben1100Mag (Mar 15, 2021)

27.5
60 inch
60 pounds
28 inch 2216 
175 grain points

Shooting out of my Black Widow SA II


----------



## strothershwacker (Mar 15, 2021)

29"
58"
55#@28"
30"/ easton xx75 2219
225grain 
 I'm gonna have big jim build me a 200# bow and shoot 3/4 ton axle shafts out of it this year though.


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 15, 2021)

strothershwacker said:


> 29"
> 58"
> 55#@28"
> 30"/ easton xx75 2219
> ...


I'd pay a little bit to see that.......


----------



## Dennis (Mar 15, 2021)

Dalaa recurve
Draw  26.5"
Bow 60"
Weight 42#
29" 600
Standard insert and 125 grain


----------



## MainFrame9 (Mar 15, 2021)

Draw 28”
Bow 62” Samick Sage
Weight marked @ #45
Beman 500’s full length
100grn brass inserts and 150 broadhead


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Mar 16, 2021)

1. 28"                                                                                                                     2. 58"                                                                                                                    3. 50 pounds                                                                                                          4. 30 1/2 400 spine                                                                                                  5. 150 grain field points, for broad heads that varies from 150 grain through 200 grains. I talked to a few old Indian,s and they told me 400 spine worked real good for them,


----------



## brownitisdown (Mar 16, 2021)

Draw 29 62 hoyt gamemaster at 50pds fill length 500 gt with 300 grain in the nose


----------



## marshdawg (Mar 16, 2021)

29-1
/4", 60", 45#@28 , 31" victory carbon v-force, 100 grain inserts and 150gr points


----------



## strothershwacker (Mar 17, 2021)

It's funny that I see some combinations listed that aren't really supposed to "work", including mine but somehow we're pulling it off?. This is another aspect I love bout traditional bowhunting is the equipment & set up is as unique as the individual toting it.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 17, 2021)

Yeah, I usually shoot 500 and 600 spine arrows for hunting and 500 grains or over in total arrow weight. The 700 spine arrows were for 3D with my ILF and 40 pound limbs. The penetration is just as good as far as I can tell in my yard targets. 225 grains up front for the field points and 250 and one 280 grains up front for my broadheads. Cutting my arrows down to 27 inches makes them stiff enough for my 26 1/2 draw. We'll see how the critter test goes.


----------



## MainFrame9 (Mar 17, 2021)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Yeah, I usually shoot 500 and 600 spine arrows for hunting and 500 grains or over in total arrow weight. The 700 spine arrows were for 3D with my ILF and 40 pound limbs. The penetration is just as good as far as I can tell in my yard targets. 225 grains up front for the field points and 250 and one 280 grains up front for my broadheads. Cutting my arrows down to 27 inches makes them stiff enough for my 26 1/2 draw. We'll see how the critter test goes.


Likely not good for the critters with your track record.


----------



## strothershwacker (Mar 17, 2021)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Yeah, I usually shoot 500 and 600 spine arrows for hunting and 500 grains or over in total arrow weight. The 700 spine arrows were for 3D with my ILF and 40 pound limbs. The penetration is just as good as far as I can tell in my yard targets. 225 grains up front for the field points and 250 and one 280 grains up front for my broadheads. Cutting my arrows down to 27 inches makes them stiff enough for my 26 1/2 draw. We'll see how the critter test goes.


Yea I'd say the critters are in trouble


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 19, 2021)

I don’t have one bow/arrow set up that I use exclusively.
But one that has worked very well for me is.....
1) 60” longbow/recurve
2) 28ish
3) 50#
4) 50-55 wood of some sort 29”
7) 125-160


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Mar 19, 2021)

Howdy!

1. Draw length  *30"*
2. Bow length   * 62" or 64" Recurve or 68" Longbow*
3. Bow weight    *50#@28"/55#@30"*
4. Arrow length & Spine  *(@ 400 spine)   CE 250,  30 & 3/4" long  *
5. Field point/broadhead weight *+20 gr weight in back of standard insert, 155 gr pt/bh (or standard insert and 175 gr pt).*

I shoot a *B50 Dacron String* with this set up.  Experimentation with a FF String has revealed that I can pretty much shoot the same arrow by artificially increasing spine - just reduce point weight by @ 10 to 20 grains.


----------



## strothershwacker (Mar 20, 2021)

sawtooth said:


> I don’t have one bow/arrow set up that I use exclusively.
> But one that has worked very well for me is.....
> 1) 60” longbow/recurve
> 2) 28ish
> ...


Are you sure this set up will kill a critter??


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 20, 2021)

Haha. It seems to do, yes.


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 21, 2021)

strothershwacker said:


> Are you sure this set up will kill a critter??


shhh... don't tell nobody but he sharpens em with a file too! He don't even use a fancy jig or diamond plates or nuthin........


----------



## strothershwacker (Mar 21, 2021)

Todd Cook said:


> shhh... don't tell nobody but he sharpens em with a file too! He don't even use a fancy jig or diamond plates or nuthin........


Must be because he shoots them from the ground?


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 23, 2021)

27”
60in longbow
53lbs
Fullength 340 GT velocity XT 3 straight offset 2in rayzer vanes.
100gr insert 200gr screw-in broadhead a lil north of 600grs


----------



## chrisharper (Mar 27, 2021)

1) 29" Draw
2) 58" Bow
3) 56#
4) 30.5" Arrow/340 Spine
5) 200gr

Might have to get some of y'all to teach me how to use it!


----------



## Jim little (Apr 9, 2021)

1) 27. 2)58in. 3)50# 4) 50@27 5)28 1/4 55/75 gold tip trad 650 gr  5) 300 gr vpa


----------



## Rix56 (May 27, 2021)

1. 27.5”
2. 60”
3. 47#@27.5” ILF recurve
4. 500 GT 29.75” 175 point


----------



## KevChap (Jun 13, 2021)

brownitisdown said:


> Draw 29 62 hoyt gamemaster at 50pds fill length 500 gt with 300 grain in the nose


I've got one I need you to set up for me..


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Jun 13, 2021)

60” recurve
51#@28
28.5” draw length
30” 500 spine arrow (Easton 2016 w/ standard insert)
145 gr point
4” RW helical feathers


----------



## heavybows (Jun 26, 2021)

28 70” 100# 150# Hill longbow arrows 2440 aluminum nocks point 200 grains


----------



## trad bow (Jun 27, 2021)

Hoyt Buffalo. 60” bow.  50#@28”
Arrows.  Gold Tip 3555 100 gr insert       Muzzy 4blade Phantoms 125 gr.


----------



## Kaisrus6 (Jul 21, 2021)

I’m gonna be hunting with a 62” r/d longbow I talked Marty (Apex Predator) into helping me build a couple years ago. Just twisted up a new string for it. 
54 lbs @28” 
29” draw 
3555 gt 
Bear razor heads


----------



## JB in GA (Jul 22, 2021)

For the last few years it has been similar to:
1) 28”
2) 64-68”
3) 50ish
4) Full length 2016 Aluminum
5) 145gr field tips and 145-150gr broad heads


----------



## mar0311 (Jul 23, 2021)

JD Berry Viper 65lbs. 28 in draw has earned it's place over many years!! Cedar Shafts tipped with Zwickey Eskimo Broadheads..


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 28, 2021)

Well- I got a nice present for my 50th birthday.  Toelke chinook, 50@28.   I’ll hunt with it a fair amount. Maybe I can hit something with it.  
I’ve had a chinook before. I sold it like a dummy. this thing really sings.


----------



## gemihur (Jul 29, 2021)

I respect Traditionalists


----------



## strothershwacker (Jul 30, 2021)

sawtooth said:


> Well- I got a nice present for my 50th birthday.  Toelke chinook, 50@28.   I’ll hunt with it a fair amount. Maybe I can hit something with it.
> I’ve had a chinook before. I sold it like a dummy. this thing really sings.  View attachment 1093845


50!!! ? happy b-day buddy!


----------



## splatek (Jul 30, 2021)

sawtooth said:


> Well- I got a nice present for my 50th birthday.  Toelke chinook, 50@28.   I’ll hunt with it a fair amount. Maybe I can hit something with it.
> I’ve had a chinook before. I sold it like a dummy. this thing really sings.  View attachment 1093845


Yeah happy bday!


----------



## Kisatchie (Aug 1, 2021)

68” Schulz American longbow
60# @ 27”
27” bop Surewood arrows 
135 grain Schulz Hunters Head broadheads


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 7, 2021)

*60” Hoyt Dorado with a 60X, 8125 string. 
*55# @ 28” off the shelf. 
*Full length? Easton 2018’s, wraps and a 4” four fletch. 
*190 grain Treesharks for a big hole/s, if I do my part.


----------



## mgragg61 (Nov 30, 2022)

58" bodnik slick stick,40@28 drawn to 29. Easton 1916 30" 175 grain on the front.


----------

